# Yellow River Flatheadin'....



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Me and a couple of buddies went to yellow river last night for some flathead fishing. We put in and fished where yellow and shoal rivers combine, theres a big deep hole that has produced in the past. We landed 2 fish including a 12lb flathead and 3lb channel; we lost 3 more good fish that run under logs during the fight and we could not get them out. I was shutout again not a single bite, I have fished for alot of different fish but IMO their are none more elusive then the flathead they will give you an unbeliveable rush then break your heart in a matter of seconds, but thats what keeps us coming back. We were using rod and reels from a sandbar with live bream fishing in deep water around heavy cover.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like ah blast, once the flatheads decide to shut down in that area its time to be moving on to another sand bar or stretch of river. Generally in the summer time one spot will only hold a few flatheads. But hey its always nice not getting skunked, these ol flattys are about the trickiest fish in the country to catch. Its all worth it when it finally comes time to do battle with a 30+lber. 

Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just curious, how do you get to that particular area these days? I havent been down there in several years and that time I put in at the Hwy 85 ramp. I dont think I could get my boat off the trailer there now and I doubt the railroad trestle in Milligan would be much better for me.

Ive tried going up from Guest Lake but the river gets so narrow that I havent tried going beyond that. Is theres a ramp on Wilkerson Bluff Rd?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

SLICK75 said:


> Just curious, how do you get to that particular area these days? I havent been down there in several years and that time I put in at the Hwy 85 ramp. I dont think I could get my boat off the trailer there now and I doubt the railroad trestle in Milligan would be much better for me.
> 
> Ive tried going up from Guest Lake but the river gets so narrow that I havent tried going beyond that. Is theres a ramp on Wilkerson Bluff Rd?


We put in at the Gin Hole landing off range rd. 211 (Rattlesnake bluff) its just a couple bends from where the two rivers come together. You need a Eglin fishing permit to put in there though...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Sounds like ah blast, once the flatheads decide to shut down in that area its time to be moving on to another sand bar or stretch of river. Generally in the summer time one spot will only hold a few flatheads. But hey its always nice not getting skunked, these ol flattys are about the trickiest fish in the country to catch. Its all worth it when it finally comes time to do battle with a 30+lber.
> 
> Good job:thumbsup:


Yea your right about moving to different spots; we usually get set up and just stick it out at one spot when there are a few of us fishing. When I'm fishing out of my boat I like to move around more. We have had decent luck over the years finding a good sand bar and lining it with rods 8-10 at least...but its always better to move and try different spots we just get lazy sometimes.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Yea your right about moving to different spots; we usually get set up and just stick it out at one spot when there are a few of us fishing. When I'm fishing out of my boat I like to move around more. We have had decent luck over the years finding a good sand bar and lining it with rods 8-10 at least...but its always better to move and try different spots we just get lazy sometimes.


Its nice to kick back in a chair on a sandbar with a fire burning especially camping. Matter of fact thanks for the motivation I'm gonna hitt the river tonight and bag me a yeller cat.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice'un!!


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Have you fished the lower end of Yellow River for flatheads?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

islandmanmitch said:


> Have you fished the lower end of Yellow River for flatheads?


Not really, I do most of my catfishing in Holt and Milligan.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> We put in at the Gin Hole landing off range rd. 211 (Rattlesnake bluff) its just a couple bends from where the two rivers come together. You need a Eglin fishing permit to put in there though...


Oh yeah, I forgot about that one. Ive never been to it but I vaguely remember passing it on the river the couple of trips Ive made down there.



CatHunter said:


> Its nice to kick back in a chair on a sandbar with a fire burning especially camping. Matter of fact thanks for the motivation I'm gonna hitt the river tonight and bag me a yeller cat.


LOL I know what you mean, I feel that itch coming on myself. Ive been home 4 days now and havent wet my boat yet.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I went and camped south of Guess Lake over the weekend,Had a blast and got sun burnt really bad,but between rod and bush hook we got one smaller blue(3#) one larger blue(8#) and one flat(4#) The big blue and flat were caught on bush hooks.My buddys 9 year old son was with us checking lines sunday morning,the look on his face when he pulled up the big blue and flat was priceless.He is the next generation of fisherman.


----------

